

_why is offering you something - rodriguezcommaj
http://www.whytheluckystiff.net/

======
timinman
The page has changed since this was posted. Originally it was in the style of
a kickstarter campaign, offering 'something' to anyone who paid $20. He made a
self-effacing joke about capitalising on his recent exposure. He said He could
ask 25 or 30 but that would be too much, and 20 is the base. There was an
actual PayPal button. At least one person paid, but received a refund. Now it
says everyone is getting a silver comb, but I expect the page to change again
soon :)

------
orangethirty
Thank you _why. I needed this to get off my mind from today's events.

------
munificent
He is clearly having tons of fun with this.

------
jenius
Git never forgets:
[https://github.com/cwales/cwales.github.com/commit/ebbfa228f...](https://github.com/cwales/cwales.github.com/commit/ebbfa228fb135c8cd11d2153a90b13a0a77bb925)

~~~
pygy_
I just checked it out. After a while, the page destroys the rendering in
Chrome. I think it's related to the ever growing background (it actually stops
around 50,000 pixels).

<http://imgur.com/a/AR1l0>

------
Navarr
I uh.. don't understand the history behind what's going on or why we care.

------
xijuan
The website just got updated. So now you don't see the offer..

~~~
cag_ii
You can see all of the content of the update in this commit:

<https://github.com/cwales/cwales.github.com/commit/ebbfa22>

------
bartl
Why are we even looking at this...

------
cag_ii
Did anyone here buy /something/?

------
ragmondo
???

------
ragmondo
have I just been 0day'd ??

